
JQuery 1.4.4 Released - vladocar
http://blog.jquery.com/2010/11/11/jquery-1-4-4-release-notes/
======
jasonkester
First off, thanks to the jQuery team for all the work you've put into this
library. It makes a lot of lives easier.

But please stop adding features to it.

The download is already pretty fat, and already has plenty of extraneous UI
fluff and DHTML stunts that detract from its core. If you really want to add a
pretty "fadeToggle" effect, please make it available as an extension or stick
it in jQueryUI, or otherwise don't force every single user on the entire
internet to download it just so that we can do useful things like
$('.disabled').each().

I know that you've got a team of smart people, and it's tempting to just keep
going adding new cool stuff. But that's only going to make things worse. You
need to accept the fact that your product is feature complete. Go into
maintenance mode, make sure everything stays solid, and add make occasional
small improvements to the core when it makes sense to do so.

It'll be painful to make that shift, but unless you do, your library will
become fatter, less focused, and in the end, less useful to developers.

~~~
ElbertF
An extra 30 bytes for a useful feature isn't much of a big deal if you ask me.
Especially if it saves me adding a bunch of code to do the same thing.

~~~
wanderr
Bytes add up over time.

I don't know anything about this feature in particular, there may in fact be a
great reason for including it in the core but I do agree that in principle,
anything not core should be in a different module. Nice to haves are just
that, no point making people download them if they are unlikely to be used.

That said, jQuery is still awesome.

~~~
rimantas
The reason:

    
    
      In an attempt to further unify the methodology across
      our API, we’ve introduced a new method to Effects
      called .fadeToggle(). We already have existing toggle
      methods in our API for sliding (.slideToggle()) and
      toggling classes (.toggleClass()) and it made sense for
      us to extend the availability of a built in toggle to
      fading effects as well.

------
knuckle_cake
(Enh) .width() and .height() now report the width and height of hidden
elements (#7225)

This makes me so happy I could cry.

~~~
Griever
Sadly it has reduced me to tears as well because I literally had to tackle
this very issue only yesterday. That feature alone though is an absolute
godsend.

------
pama
Congrats to the jQuery project. Here is the link to .fadeToggle()

<http://api.jquery.com/fadeToggle/>

------
tav
My only wish for 1.5 would be for the entirety of jQuery to be cajolable, i.e.
be compatible with Google Caja <http://code.google.com/p/google-caja/>

Thanks John and the rest of the jQuery team for your brilliant work!

------
admorphit
Updated from 1.4.2 today, 1.4.4 is not available in google apis yet- $('select
option[selected]') no longer returns empty string, instead, undefined is
returned when no selected option is in list; be careful of any broken scripts.

